#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  sex met getrouwde vrouw

## berkani80

ik heb sex met een getrouwde vrouw, ze is marokkaanse en ik wist eerst niet dat zij getrouwd was. wat nu. nu ben ik verliefd op haar help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat moet ik nu, en is allah daar vergevings gezind voor??

----------


## big brother

wat ben jij een oen!!!!!!!!!!!!! brother

----------


## big brother

en hoe kan je met een marokkaane wijf naar bed gaan??????????
had je moeten weten.....of ze al getrouwd is of niet...en boven dien ze is gewoon een hoer!!!!! klaar....hoe kan je op haar verliefd worden ...word wakker a sahbi!!

----------


## MarinadeMix

Is dit serieus bedoeld allemaal  :Confused:  ?

----------


## big brother

wat is jou probleem ??!!!!!!!!!!

ga leven zoeken!!!

----------


## MarinadeMix

Laat maar zitten :eyebrow:

----------


## lil-master

> _Geplaatst door berkani80_ 
> *ik heb sex met een getrouwde vrouw, ze is marokkaanse en ik wist eerst niet dat zij getrouwd was. wat nu. nu ben ik verliefd op haar help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat moet ik nu, en is allah daar vergevings gezind voor??*


Eigenlijk wel een stomme actie eerst met haar naar bed gaan en daarna vragen als ze getrouwd is. Je zult toch maar over je verliefdheid heen moeten komen want ze is nu eenmaal al getrouwd. Overspel wordt in de Islam als grote zonde beschouwd. Maar Allah 
( swt ) is de Meest Vergevingsgezinde, Barmhartige.

----------


## Bakra

zolang jijzelf maar je partner niet bedriegt is er hier geen reden tot paniek; deze dame komt binnen haar huwelijk duidelijk aandacht en seks tekort, het is daarom een goede daad om haar wat gelukkiger te maken. zorg dat je condooms gebruikt in verband met SOA of zwangerschap

----------


## Zoefria

> _Geplaatst door Bakra_ 
> *zolang jijzelf maar je partner niet bedriegt is er hier geen reden tot paniek; deze dame komt binnen haar huwelijk duidelijk aandacht en seks tekort, het is daarom een goede daad om haar wat gelukkiger te maken. zorg dat je condooms gebruikt in verband met SOA of zwangerschap*


 :haha:  jij bent duidelijk geen moslim

Shoef stop er meteen mee!Kifash als je echt van een vrouw hield zou je haar lichaam respecteren en niet met haar bed induiken!Blijkbaar was jij zelf niet serieus genoeg en dacht zij ook van, kom we gaan ff fun hebben!Hoe kun je a wlidi verliefd worden op een getrouwde vrouw!Wesh ben je op je kop gevallen?Hoe kun je uberhaupt een relatie aangaan met een meisje als je er nog NIETS van afweet laat staan sex mee hebben?

Soubhannelah!

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Bakra_ 
> *zolang jijzelf maar je partner niet bedriegt is er hier geen reden tot paniek; deze dame komt binnen haar huwelijk duidelijk aandacht en seks tekort, het is daarom een goede daad om haar wat gelukkiger te maken. zorg dat je condooms gebruikt in verband met SOA of zwangerschap*


  :auw2:

----------


## Iblis

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> **


Ja,wat nou  :auw2:  

Hij moet gewoon samen met haar proberen het aan haar man uit te leggen.De situatie goed uitleggen en begrip kweken.Dan kunnen ze haar daarna mooi met zijn tweeen tegelijk.....  :stout:  Hij wist toch van tevoren niet dat ze getrouwd was.En nu is het al te laat.Dus kan hij twee dingen kiezen:berouw tonen,en er meteen mee stoppen.Of zoals ik zou doen,ermee doorgaan hij helpt haar immers aan haar behoefte.Ze gaat anders toch weer iemand anders zoeken.



Groetennnn,Iblis  :duivel:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door berkani80_ 
> *ik heb sex met een getrouwde vrouw, ze is marokkaanse en ik wist eerst niet dat zij getrouwd was. wat nu. nu ben ik verliefd op haar help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat moet ik nu, en is allah daar vergevings gezind voor??*


Dit is best gevaarlijk.

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door berkani80_ 
> *ik heb sex met een getrouwde vrouw, ze is marokkaanse en ik wist eerst niet dat zij getrouwd was. wat nu. nu ben ik verliefd op haar help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat moet ik nu, en is allah daar vergevings gezind voor??*


 Als ik van jou was zou ik haar blijven nakken totdat je de wanden niet meer voelt,want dan is het tijd om een andere meid te nemen.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *Als ik van jou was zou ik haar blijven nakken totdat je de wanden niet meer voelt,want dan is het tijd om een andere meid te nemen.*


Dan bent jij niet eerlijk!

----------


## incubus

> _Geplaatst door big brother_ 
> *en boven dien ze is gewoon een hoer!!!!!*




Nou en, da's toch gewoon een eerbaar beroep? (Hoe weet je trouwens dat ze een hoer is ?) Je zal het wel weer denegrerend bedoelen , zoals meerdere kortzichtige hypocrito's met een mediterraanse imborst dat zo makkelijk doen.  :kotsen:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door big brother_ 
> *en hoe kan je met een marokkaane wijf naar bed gaan??????????
> had je moeten weten.....of ze al getrouwd is of niet...en boven dien ze is gewoon een hoer!!!!! klaar....hoe kan je op haar verliefd worden ...word wakker a sahbi!!*


Dit is allemaal gezeik, om niets. Kom maar met bewijzen!!!

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door berkani80_
> ik heb sex met een getrouwde vrouw, ze is marokkaanse en ik wist eerst niet dat zij getrouwd was. wat nu. nu ben ik verliefd op haar help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat moet ik nu, en is allah daar vergevings gezind voor??


Je verliefdheid op zich is mooi. De sex op zich is goed.
De menselijke natuur in een zwart-witdwangbuis willen dwingen is futiel.
Allah is vergevingsgezind.

Twee kanten: geniet met elkaar, maar pas op voor schade die je kunt aanrichten.

----------


## malikaat

hoi berkani

ik wou alleen zeggen dat je je niet schuldig hoeft te voelen als je van haar houd en het is wederzijds dan moet je zorgen dat ze gaat scheiden en trouw met haar want liefde is blind. Ik neem aan dat ze niet houdt van haar man

----------


## kultoom

En dan gaat ze met Berkani trouwen dus....En na een tijdje is ze hem ook zat en zoekt ze lekker een ander en gaat het verhaal weer verder....Dat ze met hem naar bed ging zonder dat ze vertelde dat z\e getrouwd was zegt toch al genoeg over haar??  :gechoqueerd:

----------


## Bart

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *En dan gaat ze met Berkani trouwen dus....En na een tijdje is ze hem ook zat en zoekt ze lekker een ander en gaat het verhaal weer verder....Dat ze met hem naar bed ging zonder dat ze vertelde dat z\e getrouwd was zegt toch al genoeg over haar?? *


En wat zegt het over hem dan? Hij deed toch net zo hard mee? Dan is hij ook een hoer.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Bart_ 
> *En wat zegt het over hem dan? Hij deed toch net zo hard mee? Dan is hij ook een hoer.*


Als je zo bekijkt wel.

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Bart_ 
> *En wat zegt het over hem dan? Hij deed toch net zo hard mee? Dan is hij ook een hoer.*


Ja maar hij is een man, en bij ons mag een man veel neuken  :Smilie:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ja maar hij is een man, en bij ons mag een man veel neuken *


En de eventuele geslachtsziektes dan???

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Bart_ 
> *En wat zegt het over hem dan? Hij deed toch net zo hard mee? Dan is hij ook een hoer.*


Hij wist eerst toch niet dat ze getrouwd was?? Zij is hier dan toch de grootste hoer of niet???? Als hij bv van haar af zou blijven tot ze gescheiden zou zijn...welke garantie zou hij hebben dat ze hem niet hetzelfde zou flikken?  :eyebrow:

----------


## Zoefria

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ja maar hij is een man, en bij ons mag een man veel neuken *


  :eyebrow:

----------


## berkani80

Ik weet het allemaal niet meer, soms denk ik was ik er maar niet aan begonnen, maar aan de andere kant wil ik haar voor geen goud missen. wat nu!!!!!!  :verdriet:   :aanwal:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door berkani80_ 
> *Ik weet het allemaal niet meer, soms denk ik was ik er maar niet aan begonnen, maar aan de andere kant wil ik haar voor geen goud missen. wat nu!!!!!!  *


Als je van haar houdt en de man vindt dit niet erg, gewoon doen. Al betwijfel ik.

----------


## Zoefria

> _Geplaatst door berkani80_ 
> *Ik weet het allemaal niet meer, soms denk ik was ik er maar niet aan begonnen, maar aan de andere kant wil ik haar voor geen goud missen. wat nu!!!!!!  *


wa berdie berdie!Wa fieq al berkani fieq, rassek sh3al kassehhh!

Heb je geen schrik dat als jij dan uiteindelijk met haar bent dat ze dat ook bij jou kan flikken?Eens ze haar zin heeft gekregen gaat ze naar de volgende toe!Ze heeft het al een keer gedaan dus het zou me ni verbazen dat ze het nogmaals doet hoor!

----------


## Bart

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *Hij wist eerst toch niet dat ze getrouwd was?? Zij is hier dan toch de grootste hoer of niet???? Als hij bv van haar af zou blijven tot ze gescheiden zou zijn...welke garantie zou hij hebben dat ze hem niet hetzelfde zou flikken? *


Het was sarcastisch bedoeld, je gebruikt het woord "hoer" nogal makkelijk. Heeft ze geld gevraagd dan? Lijkt me niet, dan is het geen hoer. Wat weet jij nou van de achtergronden om een makkelijk oordeel te kunnen vellen?

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Bart_ 
> *Het was sarcastisch bedoeld, je gebruikt het woord "hoer" nogal makkelijk. Heeft ze geld gevraagd dan? Lijkt me niet, dan is het geen hoer. Wat weet jij nou van de achtergronden om een makkelijk oordeel te kunnen vellen?*


Wat praat je nou man,ze is een getrouwde vrouw.Bij sommige mensen mag het dan iets heel normaals zijn,bij ons is het abnormaal.Oke het woord hoer vind je te ver gaan,het is een slet dan...Komt ongeveer op hetzelfde neer,maar ze doet het voor niks ja.Het zou er nog bij komen dat ze er geld voor zou vragen...  :verward:  Ze brdriegt haar man,ze is gewoon een laffe trut.Als ze echt lef had zou ze haar man verlaten,om daarna weer een sukkel te vinden die erin trapt.

----------


## Lindsey Dijk

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *En dan gaat ze met Berkani trouwen dus....En na een tijdje is ze hem ook zat en zoekt ze lekker een ander en gaat het verhaal weer verder....Dat ze met hem naar bed ging zonder dat ze vertelde dat z\e getrouwd was zegt toch al genoeg over haar?? *


Bullshit! Ze mag het inderdaad niet doen, maar die kerel van haar is ook een slappe zak want blijkbaar kan 'ie z'n vrouw niet bevredigen!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Lindsey Dijk_ 
> *Bullshit! Ze mag het inderdaad niet doen, maar die kerel van haar is ook een slappe zak want blijkbaar kan 'ie z'n vrouw niet bevredigen!*


Ze mogen allebei niet doen. Want zij is tenslotte getrouwd! Maar misschien vindt ze het spannend.

----------


## SPA-Clan

> _Geplaatst door Bakra_ 
> *zolang jijzelf maar je partner niet bedriegt is er hier geen reden tot paniek; deze dame komt binnen haar huwelijk duidelijk aandacht en seks tekort, het is daarom een goede daad om haar wat gelukkiger te maken. zorg dat je condooms gebruikt in verband met SOA of zwangerschap*



gelijk heb je god heeft ook nog nooit iemand dr om vermoord ik vind geloof eigelijk een beetje over bodig dat je gelooft is goed maar de heilige oorlog en shit alle maal bull shit man in de koraan staat in grote lijnen precies het zelfde als bij ons in de bijbel en bij ons staad dr helemaal NIKS OVER OORLOGEN EN SHIT dus bij jullie ook nie maar als dat door 1 of andere bos aap word bedacht hoefen die terorristen dat nie op ons tedoen laten ze zelf hun eigen geloof uit moorden

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door SPA-Clan_ 
> *gelijk heb je god heeft ook nog nooit iemand dr om vermoord ik vind geloof eigelijk een beetje over bodig dat je gelooft is goed maar de heilige oorlog en shit alle maal bull shit man in de koraan staat in grote lijnen precies het zelfde als bij ons in de bijbel en bij ons staad dr helemaal NIKS OVER OORLOGEN EN SHIT dus bij jullie ook nie maar als dat door 1 of andere bos aap word bedacht hoefen die terorristen dat nie op ons tedoen laten ze zelf hun eigen geloof uit moorden*


Wat nu?

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door SPA-Clan_ 
> *gelijk heb je god heeft ook nog nooit iemand dr om vermoord ik vind geloof eigelijk een beetje over bodig dat je gelooft is goed maar de heilige oorlog en shit alle maal bull shit man in de koraan staat in grote lijnen precies het zelfde als bij ons in de bijbel en bij ons staad dr helemaal NIKS OVER OORLOGEN EN SHIT dus bij jullie ook nie maar als dat door 1 of andere bos aap word bedacht hoefen die terorristen dat nie op ons tedoen laten ze zelf hun eigen geloof uit moorden*


Dat is nou juist het punt.....de lieden van het Boek hebben veel valsheid in geschriften gepleegd. Goddelijke Wetten waar zij het niet mee eens waren of waar ze niet mee konden leven hebben ze; of weggelaten of veranderd.

Mozes is gestuurd met een doel: Het geloof van Noah voortzetten, maar de Joden hebben daar in gefaald, op een klein aantallen na.

Jezus is gestuurd naar het volk van Isral om het Boek dat aan Mozes is gegeven te bevestigen, maar de Joden hebben hem uitgelachen en geprobeerd te vermoorden....De Christendom is daarom nooit echt voltooid geweest.


Mohammed sallahu 3alaihi wassallam is gestuurd om te besvestigen en te voltooien waar de lieden van het Boek over verschilden van mening....

*of je het wilt of niet: allen zijn we broeders van elkaar;

Jij je geloof en ik mijn geloof*

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door berkani80_ 
> *ik heb sex met een getrouwde vrouw, ze is marokkaanse en ik wist eerst niet dat zij getrouwd was. wat nu. nu ben ik verliefd op haar help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat moet ik nu, en is allah daar vergevings gezind voor??*


Dat is duidelijk het werk van Shetan....er is niemand zo blij dan hij opdat moment.
en niemand zo bedorven als jullie twee.

Laat dat soort dingen broeder, alleen verlies kun je daarmee winnen.
Allah, kan je helpen.

----------


## cenna

Salaam Mohelekom,

Agie wat ik tegen je kan zeggen laat die getrouwde vrouw met rust je speelt met vuur, je weet dat zina een heel grootte zonde is en dat het allah swt boos maakt, en agie vooral met een getrouwde vrouw heeft ze kinderen of weet je dat niet, wat ik je kan adviseren laat haar gaan ook al ben je verliefd op haar. Voordat het erger wordt.
Liefs cenna

P.S ik wil graag van je weten hoe het gegaan is.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door cenna_ 
> *Salaam Mohelekom,
> 
> Agie wat ik tegen je kan zeggen laat die getrouwde vrouw met rust je speelt met vuur, je weet dat zina een heel grootte zonde is en dat het allah swt boos maakt, en agie vooral met een getrouwde vrouw heeft ze kinderen of weet je dat niet, wat ik je kan adviseren laat haar gaan ook al ben je verliefd op haar. Voordat het erger wordt.
> Liefs cenna
> 
> P.S ik wil graag van je weten hoe het gegaan is.*


Yes, getrouwde vrouwen moet je met rust laten.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

Wat is dat nou voor een simpele gevolgtrekking. 
Er kunnen tien duizend en een redenen zijn waarom iemand vreemd gaat. 
Wat het ook is het zal nooit door de Koran gerechtvaardigd worden!!

Je zegt:

Ze komt aandacht tekort DUS ga ze met een ander naar bed. 

Ze wilt een spannende relatie DUS gaat ze achter zijn rug lopen rotzooien. 

ER IS OOK NOG ZOIETS ALS COMMUNICEREN MET JE MAN!!!!
En als dat niet lukt kun je altijd nog scheiden!
Als ze in een shit relatie zit waarom maakte ze er dan geen einde aan. 

De makkelijkste oplossing is inderdaad vreemdgaan. 
Het verzacht voor iemand misschien de pijn en het gemis, maar het is zeer zeker geen oplossing. 

En sommige mensen gaan vreemd, omdat ze alles willen. 

Een vrouw achter de aanrecht en een buitenvrouw. 
Hoe meer hoe beter!! Consumeren willen we!!
Seks en liefde consumeren.
We zijn eenmaal een consumptie maatschappij!! 
Met heel veel wegwerp liefde en seks.

Ja ik ben voor duurzaamheid ook als het een relatie betreft. 
Eerlijkheid eerst.

En als je echt van Allah houdt doe dan je best en kies de duivel niet als vriend. Want hij laat je geheid een keer vallen!

wassalaam Rabia Belkis


__________________

----------


## Ins

:watte?:

----------


## DAME23

> _Geplaatst door berkani80_ 
> *ik heb sex met een getrouwde vrouw, ze is marokkaanse en ik wist eerst niet dat zij getrouwd was. wat nu. nu ben ik verliefd op haar help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat moet ik nu, en is allah daar vergevings gezind voor??*



ik snap het nog steeds niet hoe kan je met haar sex hebben?
wat heeft ze verteld dat ze gescheide is of dat ze verkracht is.
heb je je niet afgevraagd waarom ze OPEN (ontmaagd).
of was je zo verblind door de sex dat je verblinde??????
ga eerst goed nadenken waarom je op haar verliefd bent.
mijn advies: DUMPEN DIE HANDEL

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *ik snap het nog steeds niet hoe kan je met haar sex hebben?
> wat heeft ze verteld dat ze gescheide is of dat ze verkracht is.
> heb je je niet afgevraagd waarom ze OPEN (ontmaagd).
> of was je zo verblind door de sex dat je verblinde??????
> ga eerst goed nadenken waarom je op haar verliefd bent.
> mijn advies: DUMPEN DIE HANDEL*


Verliefdheid is zo gebeurd!  :pimp:

----------


## DAME23

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Verliefdheid is zo gebeurd! *




JA DAT WEET IK.TOCH MOET JE NAGAAN WAT VOOR IEMAND HET IS, VOOR JE JEZELF AAN DIEGENE OVER GEEFT.
JE MOET WETEN OF JE OP DE EERSTE PLAATS KOMT.
EN TROUWENS ALS JE HET ECHT WIL DAN KAN DIE VERLIEFDHEID OVER GAAN.VOORAL ALS JE ERACHTER KOMT DAT ZE HET MET JOU DEED EN NOG MET EEN ANDER EN DE VRAAG IS OF ER NIET NOG EEN DERDE OF EEN VIERDE IS.  :verward:

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *JA DAT WEET IK.TOCH MOET JE NAGAAN WAT VOOR IEMAND HET IS, VOOR JE JEZELF AAN DIEGENE OVER GEEFT.
> JE MOET WETEN OF JE OP DE EERSTE PLAATS KOMT.
> EN TROUWENS ALS JE HET ECHT WIL DAN KAN DIE VERLIEFDHEID OVER GAAN.VOORAL ALS JE ERACHTER KOMT DAT ZE HET MET JOU DEED EN NOG MET EEN ANDER EN DE VRAAG IS OF ER NIET NOG EEN DERDE OF EEN VIERDE IS. *



zit je CAPS-LOCK knopje vast ofzo?

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Verliefdheid is zo gebeurd! *






.......en het is zo over...  :koppel:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *JA DAT WEET IK.TOCH MOET JE NAGAAN WAT VOOR IEMAND HET IS, VOOR JE JEZELF AAN DIEGENE OVER GEEFT.
> JE MOET WETEN OF JE OP DE EERSTE PLAATS KOMT.
> EN TROUWENS ALS JE HET ECHT WIL DAN KAN DIE VERLIEFDHEID OVER GAAN.VOORAL ALS JE ERACHTER KOMT DAT ZE HET MET JOU DEED EN NOG MET EEN ANDER EN DE VRAAG IS OF ER NIET NOG EEN DERDE OF EEN VIERDE IS. *


Zoiets sta je er niet bij stil. Bij liefde wil je dit ook niet weten. Het is maar goed ook.

----------


## DAME23

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Zoiets sta je er niet bij stil. Bij liefde wil je dit ook niet weten. Het is maar goed ook.*



SORRY HOOR MAAR IK WIL ECHT WEL WETEN MET IK WIE DE BED DEEL,
HOE VERLIEFD IK OOK BEN.
IK HOEF ECHT GEEN IEMAND DIE EEN KEI IS IN OVERSPEL,WANT OOIT FLIKT DIEGENE HET OOK BIJ ME.
IK WEET NIET HOE JIJ BENT??????????

----------


## DAME23

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *zit je CAPS-LOCK knopje vast ofzo?*


WAT HEEFT DIT TE MAKEN MET EEN CAPS LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IK SCHRIJF HOE IK DAT WIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :eyebrow:

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *WAT HEEFT DIT TE MAKEN MET EEN CAPS LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IK SCHRIJF HOE IK DAT WIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


be my guest  :zwaai:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *SORRY HOOR MAAR IK WIL ECHT WEL WETEN MET IK WIE DE BED DEEL,
> HOE VERLIEFD IK OOK BEN.
> IK HOEF ECHT GEEN IEMAND DIE EEN KEI IS IN OVERSPEL,WANT OOIT FLIKT DIEGENE HET OOK BIJ ME.
> IK WEET NIET HOE JIJ BENT??????????*


Dus je hebt ervaring?

----------


## DAME23

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Dus je hebt ervaring?*




gelukkig niet, maar ikken iemand waar bij het gebeurd is en geloof me ze heeft echt onder geleden.
bij mij was het gelukkig meteen raak ik kende mijn vriend(inmiddels mijn echtgenote en de vader van mijn 2dochters) op mijn 14e jaar en we zijn nog steeds bij elkaar.
ik hoop dat je ooit een eerlijke, leuke meisje tegen komt die je trouw zal blijven.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *gelukkig niet, maar ikken iemand waar bij het gebeurd is en geloof me ze heeft echt onder geleden.
> bij mij was het gelukkig meteen raak ik kende mijn vriend(inmiddels mijn echtgenote en de vader van mijn 2dochters) op mijn 14e jaar en we zijn nog steeds bij elkaar.
> ik hoop dat je ooit een eerlijke, leuke meisje tegen komt die je trouw zal blijven.*




Masa'Allah zuster!  :zozo:

----------


## mortaz

Wiliie...Typisch een geval van ernstig acuut bloedtoekort in hersenencellen(zuurstofgebrek) als geval van drainage naar lager gelegen 'gebieden'.
.

Reeel gezien echter zijn er maar drie optie's mogelijk in mijn ogen:
Optie 1 Preventie:  :slapen:  
Helaas deze station is gepasseerd, ga door naar optie 2 & 3.

Optie 2 Damage control:
Onmiddelijk beeindiging van je overspelige relatie en beroep doen op tijdelijk verstandsverbijstering c.q. dementie (evt. met doktersverklaring als bewijs).  :slik!:  

Optie 3 Zelfvernietiging: 
Doorgaan met spelen met vuur. "Best case" scenario De (beschaafd) echtgenoot zal zich berustten op haar overspel en echtscheiden, wat neem je over? Je eindigt met een hoer als 'vrouw'. Immers als ze haar huidige man bedriegt:
a) wie zegt dat jij haar eerste toyboy bent in haar overspel,
b) wie zegt dat ze jouw ook niet zal bezeiken
Indien de echtgenoot een ordinaire macro is, in dat geval doe Theo de groeten van me.  :sniper:  

Wat Allah zal vinden tjah ik ben geen imam, maar wat denk je zelf....Of is het bloed nog niet teruggetroomd naar de 'bovenkamer'.
Niettemin succes met je hopeloze situatie.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *.......en het is zo over... *


  :Iluvu:   :schreeuw:

----------


## Norahh

mensen jullie weten echt niet wat jullie zeggen he, hoer geen hoer, die jongen is verliefd en moet er voor zorgen dat hij van zijn verliefdheid af komt want het heeft geen zin die vrouw is getrouwd, en jullie zitten bijde erg fout, en vooral zij....natuurlijk maar laat Allah swt Beoordelen en niet wij!!!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Norahh_ 
> *mensen jullie weten echt niet wat jullie zeggen he, hoer geen hoer, die jongen is verliefd en moet er voor zorgen dat hij van zijn verliefdheid af komt want het heeft geen zin die vrouw is getrouwd, en jullie zitten bijde erg fout, en vooral zij....natuurlijk maar laat Allah swt Beoordelen en niet wij!!!*


Waar is trouwens de topicstarter?

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Waar is trouwens de topicstarter?*


Bij Theo??

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> * *



Natuurlijk gaat verliefdheid over. 

Er zullen wat ontwenningsverschijnselen optreden..alsof je organen uitelkaar worden getrokken en je denkt dat je moederziel alleen bent, zielig bent, dood gaat etc.

Maar het gaat zo over.

Subhaan 'Allah..Hij die ons een nieuw leven schenkt. 

toedeloee..

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Natuurlijk gaat verliefdheid over. 
> 
> Er zullen wat ontwenningsverschijnselen optreden..alsof je organen uitelkaar worden getrokken en je denkt dat je moederziel alleen bent, zielig bent, dood gaat etc.
> 
> Maar het gaat zo over.
> 
> Subhaan 'Allah..Hij die ons een nieuw leven schenkt. 
> 
> toedeloee..*


Verliefdheid hoeft niet over te gaan. Basis van wederzijdsvertrouwen.
Sommige mensen maken inderdaad een spelletje van.

----------


## TeTouaNia_PuRa

> _Geplaatst door berkani80_ 
> *ik heb sex met een getrouwde vrouw, ze is marokkaanse en ik wist eerst niet dat zij getrouwd was. wat nu. nu ben ik verliefd op haar help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat moet ik nu, en is allah daar vergevings gezind voor??*



A3oddoebilleh!!!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door TeTouaNia_PuRa_ 
> *A3oddoebilleh!!!*


Ewa

----------


## Invidia

:haha:  hij is gewoon naar bed geweest met een vrouw, en komt er dan pas achter dat ze getrouwd is  :haha: 

heb je geen over de grond rollende smiley?

----------


## 888

[QUOTE]


> _Geplaatst door Invidia_ 
> [B] hij is gewoon naar bed geweest met een vrouw, en komt er dan pas achter dat ze getrouwd is :haha


 :

Volgens mij ook.

----------


## Invidia

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *:
> 
> Volgens mij ook.*


zo dom ben ik zelfs niet  :jammer: 

 :haha:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Invidia_ 
> *zo dom ben ik zelfs niet 
> 
> *


Idem

----------


## mocrovrij

We moeten stoppen om constant de vrouw als ze met iemand anders naar bed is gegaan hoer te noemen. Want dat is typisch marokaans

En het is algemeen bekend dat de marokaanse man of jongens in bed niet veel presteren dus waarom zou je denken dat een vrouw het ergens anders zoekt. Bij ons is 5 keer stoten als jij klaar komt denk je dat de vrouw ook klaar komt. 

Vraag aan je vrienden of ze wel eens een vrouw oraal ( beffe) hebben bevredigd en zeker 100% zegt nee. 

Dat zeiden wij vroeger ook zaten we op het pleintje te praten daarover. Maar nee hoor, We maakten grapje over : Negers die beffe en wat zie je veel marokaanse meide gaan met die gasten en punt is als ze een keer sex hebben gehad met een jonge is ze gelijk bitch een hoer Etc. uit eindelijk kan dat meisje niet meer thuis komen en moet ze weg lopen en loopt zo in de handen van die gasten met verkeerde plannen.

waarom denk je dat er tegenwoordig veel marokaanse meiden achter het raam werken of in het prostitutie werken. Puur omdat ze een keer sex hebben gehad en dus geen maagd meer en wat gebeurd dat meid ontspoort totaal. als haar ouders het geen big deal van vonden was ze nog thuis. Ik heb al eerder gezegt wij jongens willen allemaal sex hebben met meiden maar je vergeet dus je eigen zus enz. Dus een meisje ontspoort omdat ze sex heeft gehad en dan zeggen meestal ze is een schande voor de familie maar ze begint pas schande voor de familie te worden wanneer ze achter de raam te werken voor marokaanse gozer die het wel goed vind dat een ander marokaanse meisje voor hem werkt maar vergeet zijn eigen zusje

----------


## 888

Ik ben geheel met je eens. Want het is zo belachelijk om dat woord te noemen.

Maar jij zegt dat ze achter het raam zitten. Ben je wel eens langs gelopen of me ze gesproken?

----------


## mocrovrij

ja, ik ben binnen geweest en veel met ze gesproken en ze zeggen het allemaal het zelfde heb nooit sex met ze gehad behalve toen ik een keer mijn klasgenootje tegen kwam die schrok zich dood dat ze de gordijnen dicht deed. later toen ze dacht dat ik weg was liet ik schrikken en bij haar ben ik wel binnen geweest en hebben we ook sex ze was vroeger gek op mij en ik vond het ook een leuke meid (ik hoefde niet te betalen) ik kon altijd komen volgens haar en dat heb ik ook zat gedaan maar zij was niet gedwongen zoals andere meiden bij haar de straat.

En zei vertelt het zelfde ze konden het thuis niet waarderen dat ze geen maagd meer is en werd als hoer bestempeld terwijl dat meid 1 keer sex hebt gehad en toen moest ze wel de straat op kwam andere jongens die een beetje misbruik van haar maakte. toen ze later bij die gast weg ging zei ze ook ik word door iedereen hoer genoemd dan ga ik me maar ook gedragen als hoer en dus wel centjes voor pakken.

Zoals ik zei zei werkte wel voor haar zelf.
En als haar ouders het wel hadden geaccepteerd was ze nog gewoon thuis en had ze haar school afgemaakt.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door mocrovrij_ 
> *ja, ik ben binnen geweest en veel met ze gesproken en ze zeggen het allemaal het zelfde heb nooit sex met ze gehad behalve toen ik een keer mijn klasgenootje tegen kwam die schrok zich dood dat ze de gordijnen dicht deed. later toen ze dacht dat ik weg was liet ik schrikken en bij haar ben ik wel binnen geweest en hebben we ook sex ze was vroeger gek op mij en ik vond het ook een leuke meid (ik hoefde niet te betalen) ik kon altijd komen volgens haar en dat heb ik ook zat gedaan maar zij was niet gedwongen zoals andere meiden bij haar de straat.
> 
> En zei vertelt het zelfde ze konden het thuis niet waarderen dat ze geen maagd meer is en werd als hoer bestempeld terwijl dat meid 1 keer sex hebt gehad en toen moest ze wel de straat op kwam andere jongens die een beetje misbruik van haar maakte. toen ze later bij die gast weg ging zei ze ook ik word door iedereen hoer genoemd dan ga ik me maar ook gedragen als hoer en dus wel centjes voor pakken.
> 
> Zoals ik zei zei werkte wel voor haar zelf.
> En als haar ouders het wel hadden geaccepteerd was ze nog gewoon thuis en had ze haar school afgemaakt.*


Dit bedoel ik eigenlijk ook. Maar als ze voor zichzelf werkt en niet aan de loverboy hoeft af te dragen, dan is dit o.k. Aan de fiscus betaalt ze toch wel.

----------


## gunther

> _Geplaatst door berkani80_ 
> *ik heb sex met een getrouwde vrouw, ze is marokkaanse en ik wist eerst niet dat zij getrouwd was. wat nu. nu ben ik verliefd op haar help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat moet ik nu, en is allah daar vergevings gezind voor??*


<wel beste vriend geniet ervan zolang het duurt, en respecteer haar beschouw haar neit als een hoer is neit nodig, ze is gehjuwd en blijkbaar komt ze iets te kort in haar huwelijk en kan ze dit zoekn bij,jou
dus waarom niet
en dit staat volledig ls van allah of wie het ook mogen zijn, neen dit is de natuur die spreekt meer niet niks verkeerd mee mensen die dit willen ontkennen zijn mensen die jaloers en laag van niveau zijn om anderen dom willen houden, neen geniet er met volle teugen van want dit blijft natuurlijk niet duren eens komt er een breuk maar vergeten zal zij en jij haar ook niet dus mooi meegenomen, 
veel succes verder

----------


## Divine_70

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *
> IK HOEF ECHT GEEN IEMAND DIE EEN KEI IS IN OVERSPEL,WANT OOIT FLIKT DIEGENE HET OOK BIJ ME.
> *


Kan het nog kortzichtiger?  :moe:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Divine_70_ 
> *Kan het nog kortzichtiger? *


Waar is de topicstartster gebleven?

----------


## Divine_70

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Waar is de topicstartster gebleven?*


  Met het getrouwde vrouwtje er tussen uit?  :hihi:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Divine_70_ 
> * Met het getrouwde vrouwtje er tussen uit? *


Hmmm...spannend  :hihi:

----------


## naj

je moet er gewoon mee stoppen.
Je weet dat dit niet goed is.
IK weet dat een man alleen aan seks denkt maar je moet ook
naar het hiernamaals denken.
Die vrouw zal haar straf krijgen maar jij ook.
Er zijn genoeg vrouwen in deze wereld je kan toch gewoon een vrouw gaan zoeken met wie je wilt leven en daarmee dingen delen.
Of die vrouw moet gaan scheiden en voor jou kiezen.
Zij moet eerlijk zijn en jij ook.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door naj_ 
> *je moet er gewoon mee stoppen.
> Je weet dat dit niet goed is.
> IK weet dat een man alleen aan seks denkt maar je moet ook
> naar het hiernamaals denken.
> Die vrouw zal haar straf krijgen maar jij ook.
> Er zijn genoeg vrouwen in deze wereld je kan toch gewoon een vrouw gaan zoeken met wie je wilt leven en daarmee dingen delen.
> Of die vrouw moet gaan scheiden en voor jou kiezen.
> Zij moet eerlijk zijn en jij ook.*


Tegen wie heb jij het?

----------


## Divine_70

> _Geplaatst door naj_ 
> *je moet er gewoon mee stoppen.
> Je weet dat dit niet goed is.*


Liefde tussen twee mensen kan niet fout zijn.





> _Geplaatst door naj_ 
> *IK weet dat een man alleen aan seks denkt maar je moet ook
> naar het hiernamaals denken.
> Die vrouw zal haar straf krijgen maar jij ook.
> *



Het hellevuur?  :argwaan:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Divine_70_ 
> *Liefde tussen twee mensen kan niet fout zijn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Het hellevuur? *


Liefde tussen 2 mensen moet klikken.

----------


## Divine_70

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Liefde tussen 2 mensen moet klikken.*


Als het niet klikt, volgt er geen liefde.  :tik:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Divine_70_ 
> *Als het niet klikt, volgt er geen liefde. *


Nogal wiedes. Maar soms vloeit toch een liefdesrelatie uit. Er zijn voorbeelden te noemen.

----------


## Perim...

Berkani80: wat jy nu mee maakt, gebeurt tegenwoordig vaak. Getrouwde vrouwen die vreemd gaan, wat Ik helaas wel jammer vind. Maar mijn vraag luidt: Toen jullie elkaar leerde kennen, hebben jullie veel vragen na elkaar gesteld? En hoe oud zijn jullie eigenlijk?...

Als je echt verder met haar wil gaan, dan moeten jullie open en eerlijk tegen over elkaar zijn, anders blijft het voor jou onduidelijk... jullie moeten samen plannen maken, als jullie er niet met elkaar eens zijn, dan scheiden jullie wegen...

Wat Ik zie in deze topic, dat veel mensen vooroordelen hebben over die vrouw. Ze is een paar keer uitgemaakt voor 'hoer'! Terwijl iedereen weet wat de echte betekenis is van dat woord.. Wat weten jullie nou, wat ze thuis mee maakt. Ze is vreemd gegaan, dat weten we nu wel, dat is tussen haar en allah Subhana wata3ala. Stel dat ze echte gevoelens heeft voor deze jongeman. dan zouden ze echt voor elkaar moeten gaan. 

Berkani80 Ik hoop dat jullie er samen uitkomen... 


Liefs, 
Perim

----------


## moslim1979

> 


stagfiroellah dat wijst er op je alles behalve moslim bent

----------


## LaPreciosa

Haal Allah swt er niet bij verstaan. Je gaat naar bed dat is 1, met een meisje uit jouw volk dat is 2 en ze is getrouwd dat is 3. Je bent erger dan wie dan ook.

----------


## sjo

> Haal Allah swt er niet bij verstaan. Je gaat naar bed dat is 1, met een meisje uit jouw volk dat is 2 en ze is getrouwd dat is 3. Je bent erger dan wie dan ook.


Over deze vrouw vinden wij in dit topic maar weinig informatie. Mogelijk is zij in Marokko getrouwd en in Nederland gescheiden. Zo'n Nederlandse scheiding wordt in Marokko niet erkent. Daar geldt zij dus nog steeds als een getrouwde vrouw.
Veronderstel dat zij in Nederland is gescheiden, dan is ze vrij om het bed te delen met wie zij wil. Zij en haar nieuwe partner zijn dan volkomen eerbare mensen. Vooropgesteld dat dit drama zich in Nederland heeft afgespeeld.

----------


## montana89

jonge jonge, schaam je

----------


## Jones5713

Dus je mag seks hebben voor de lol ?

----------


## Oujdi_lazaret

dan zal je aan haar man moeten vragen of hij u vergeeft allah vergeeft deze zonden niet je bent een ezel

----------


## Whisky

heeerlijk ! genieten van je leven!

----------


## Sadia-Chantal

Aangezien dit topic al van een tijdje terug was...hoe is het verlopen? Hier ben ik wel benieuwd naar  :grote grijns:  Wat een verhaal!

----------


## Blessing

*Idioot.*

----------


## denis_vermeer

ik had lekker sex gehad met getrouwde marokkaanse vrouw ze had lekkere dikke kanon billen die heeft me dikke holandse penis gevoeld

----------


## denis_vermeer

ik had lekker sex gehad met getrouwde marokkaanse vrouw ze had lekkere dikke kanon billen die heeft me dikke holandse penis gevoeld

----------


## Batata Helwa

allah swt bedekt zonde en jij openbaart ze? wat ben jij een ongelofelijke oen

----------


## deno_1

warom ben ik geblokeert kunnen julie niet tegen dat ik sex heb gehad met getrouwde marokkaanse vrouw

----------


## ismael1207

wollah snap je batata helwa. tfoee allemaal iromian

----------


## modroes

als je hebt haar goed gepakt dat is belangrijk dafghad kibabas als je moe bent stuur haar door deze kant op

----------


## knightrider

big brother jij moet leren praten

----------


## pizatie

stop hier mee . jij mag helemaal geen realtie aan gaan .

----------


## souf_92

Salam. De islam leert ons vooral voor zulke situaties dat we eerst moeten trouwen, alvorens we geslachtsgemeenschap mogen hebben. Verliefdheid is in de meeste gevallen tijdelijk. Liefde ervaar je wanneer je langdurig met uw partner samenleeft. Je leert elkaars zwakke en sterke kanten accepteren. Het mooie aan een gelovig koppel is de spannende zoektocht naar de juiste islamitische manier van leven. Het leert ze met elkaar omgaan, met elkaar discussieren en het laat een hechte band groeien naar elkaar. Op die manier wordt elke vorm van schaamte, angst, wantrouwen of taboe begraven. En wanneer ze over elkaars verplichtingen het eens zijn en zich naar gods regels onderwerpen, groeit de mooiste vorm van liefde hier op aarde. God heeft ons de toestemming gegeven om ten volle te genieten van elkaars lichaam en verplicht ons om elkaars verlangen te vervullen. Het samen streven naar het paradijs in het hiernamaals, maakt van dat koppel de gelukkigste mensen op aarde. Ik raad u aan om die vrouw aan te raden om in dialoog te gaan met haar man, en toon berouw voor wat je hebt gedaan in jouw gebeden. laat de islam je hart veroveren en trouw met een goede moslima maak van je leven een geslaagde test waar je inshallah de mooiste cadeau mag ontvangen genaamd al jenatoel firdaws. Ik wens je het beste wat dit leven je kan geven. Wasalamoealikoemwarahmatoelah.

----------


## souf_92

Mensen indien ik iets verkeerd gezegd heb ,wijs me dan op mijn fouten a.u.b.

----------


## jan28

Je wist het toch niet? Wat had je eraan kunnen doen dan...

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Je wist het toch niet? Wat had je eraan kunnen doen dan...


doe niet zo dom jan

----------


## niggger

> ik heb sex met een getrouwde vrouw, ze is marokkaanse en ik wist eerst niet dat zij getrouwd was. wat nu. nu ben ik verliefd op haar help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat moet ik nu, en is allah daar vergevings gezind voor??


Wat maakt het uit!! geniet ervan zolang het nog kan... of geef haar door aan mij...

----------


## SuriMami33

Marokkaanse mannen houden sowiesooo van getrouwde vrouwen..

----------


## SocialBird

> Marokkaanse mannen houden sowiesooo van getrouwde vrouwen..



Oja, hoezo is dat dan volgens jou?

----------


## SocialBird

> Wat maakt het uit!! geniet ervan zolang het nog kan... of geef haar door aan mij...



Beetje meer respect voor 'de vrouw' is wel op zijn plaats. De vrouw is diegene die jou op de wereld heeft gezet, jouw zusje, of dochter. De vrouw is diegene die liefde, zorg en aandacht geeft. Zij is geen lustobject en ze beschikt nog altijd over een eigen wil,dus ; ' geef haar door '... is zeer respectloos.

----------


## Jef belg

soms gebeuren er dingen buiten onze wil om ook al zijn we zelf het center van het gebeuren...

Wat Overspel betreft, kan een persoon in een innerlijk conflict geraakt zijn, iemand leren kennen en praten.... al wetende dat dit niet gezond is, maar de aandacht is groter in nood, en dat het niet mag zorgt voor spanning,...

DEze zaken bij elkaar zijn een cocktail ( mengeling) van emoties, en hormonen, die ervoor zorgen dat men zich gedraagt als een gek zonder verstand. Met andere woorden, niet gezond, later als men afstand neemt en bewust ( met hulp) afstand bewaart kan men gered worden anders blijft men in het web van dit leven hangen...

opgelet voor sommige vrouwen ( of mannen) sommigen zijn als spinnen, ze werpen hun net uit, en zien wie of wat erin verstrikt geraakt en hoe ze hem emotioneel kunnen leegzuigen...

----------


## pizatie

stop er mee aub,

----------


## Rachid1012

Haaha zieeeeke chips ouwe :P

----------


## Nis2800

"Ik wist niet eens dat ze getrouwd was" je mag sowieso geen seks hebben voor u huwelijk manneke

----------


## Single_Jonge_man020

niet aleen mannen doen dat zelfs vrouwen die neuken met getrouwde mannen als het een maal nat is daar beneden dan kan ze niet zeggen ik wil geen lul in me poesje hebben ze wilt graag

----------


## non

Kan gebeuren. Niet meer praten met haar.

----------

